# Good lens for car photography?



## divided

Im looking for a good lens to shoot mainly cars, but also something with more versitility than my 50 1.8. Currently I just have that and the canon xti, and already see the limitations with that lens. Id like a sharp lens, it doesnt really need to be too fast, and I would ideally like to spend no more than 300. Any suggestions?


----------



## asfixiate

I think the 85mm 1.8 is under 300 on B&H. That's a good lense.  Night time day time?  

The 28-135 is under 300


----------



## divided

asfixiate said:


> I think the 85mm 1.8 is under 300 on B&H. That's a good lense. Night time day time?
> 
> The 28-135 is under 300


 
id probably take the majority day time, at night id use a tripod. hrmm the 28-135 seems good, why does it seem on b&h that digital slr lens are more than the digital/film equivalent?


----------



## divided

Something like this? 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/206434-USA/Canon_6469A005_Zoom_Wide_Angle_Telephoto_EF.html


----------



## asfixiate

This is a crude comparison but same reason a HDTV is more expensive than a Tube TV.


----------



## JerryPH

Cars... Inside the car? Outside the car? Day shooting? Night shooting? Indoors? Outdoors? Cars standing still? Cars moving?  Slow?  Fast?

Knowing what questions to ask is the FIRST step in making the right choice. 

If you want just cars in general, generally ANY lens will work!


----------



## JimmyO

I would check out the 10-20mm sigma, but like Jerrry said its all depending on what exactly you are shooting.


----------



## Alpha

Buy a manual focus lens.


----------



## divided

JerryPH said:


> Cars... Inside the car? Outside the car? Day shooting? Night shooting? Indoors? Outdoors? Cars standing still? Cars moving? Slow? Fast?
> 
> Knowing what questions to ask is the FIRST step in making the right choice.
> 
> If you want just cars in general, generally ANY lens will work!


 

Well I would be mainly shooting outdoor day shots, but night shots at times (i have a tripod). 99% of the time i would say the car is going to be stationary and not moving. I would like something with a zoom so I can achive the blurred blackground look, while filling the whole frame, or most of it, with the car. Currently with the 50 it's hard to do that.


----------



## JimmyO

divided said:


> Well I would be mainly shooting outdoor day shots, but night shots at times (i have a tripod). 99% of the time i would say the car is going to be stationary and not moving. I would like something with a zoom so I can achive the blurred blackground look, while filling the whole frame, or most of it, with the car. Currently with the 50 it's hard to do that.



What does zoom have to do with a blurred backround?


----------



## asfixiate

When I first started and I was looking up lenses a lot of zoom/telephoto lenses explain that blurred background can be achieved.

Now that I have been reading a lot I see that its technique and not just the lense.

This is common misconception to beginners who are researching so I can relate to that statement. I know better now of course because between this place and reading I'm 100% more knowledgeable now.


----------



## JerryPH

divided said:


> I would like something with a zoom so I can achive the blurred blackground look, while filling the whole frame, or most of it, with the car. Currently with the 50 it's hard to do that.


 
Your understanding of bokeh is not accurate. With the 50 (F/1.8 I assume?), you can easily blur the background.  Do a search on DOF and how to control it... it is covered here in nauseating detail. 

However, I do understand that you would have to be standing further from the car to get it all in frame on a cropped sesnor camera and if you are in a crowded parking lot, this would be challenging.  Try a lens like the Sigma 18-50 F/2.8 DC EX HSM Macro to do what you want, but understand that though bokeh is a novelty, if all your shots look like that (blurred backgrounds), they get boring.  

Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Mav

If you only have the 50mm f/1.8 at the moment, just get the 18-55 kit lens for another hundred bucks.  You can take plenty of nice car photos with that lens, and it's wide enough to do some interior shooting too.


----------



## Evo

Sigma 10-20 for a stationary vehicle.  Some thing fast like a 70-200 2.8 if you shooting moving vehicles.  :thumbup:


----------



## JerryPH

Evo said:


> Sigma 10-20 for a stationary vehicle. Some thing fast like a 70-200 2.8 if you shooting moving vehicles. :thumbup:


 
I love my Sigma 10-20mm... but it is not a very fast lens (F/4 to F/5.6), and does have a ton of distortion to correct for in PPing. He would need a tripod or monopod 90% of the time for evening or indoor shots, or some incredible long shutter speed shooting technique.

The latest iteration of Sigma's 18-50 is far superior for his needs.

This entire car show was done indoors on my D200 and the Sigma 18-50. Use that for a fair example of what the lens can do.


----------



## -GDconcepts-

The Depth of field is going to be controlled by your F/stop. The 18-55mm kit lens is great for the money. I'd only shoot between 18mm - 22mm with that lens. Look at the Tamron 11mm-18mm is a great lens. What kind of effect are you wanting? If you're wanting the crazy "jdm fisheye" look, then a 10mm is the best way. The closer you stand, the more of an effect you'll get. I personally think it's a somewhat gay and very over played effect. If you are wanting very clean lens with good depth of field. Then I would suggest Tamron 17mm-35mm 2.8-4. But, the the 10mm is nice for a lot more then just automotive photography.


----------

